# Tesco Mobile - PAYG - topping up??



## serotoninsid (7 Apr 2012)

I've just got a sim pack from Tesco Mobile.  Got a voucher for €10 credit - trying to top up by dialing 1740 but when I do that, I don't get any automated message.  The call seems to be connected/live - but there is just silence.  How do I get this topped up?


----------



## gipimann (7 Apr 2012)

I've just dialled it now and it appears to be working - there may have been a temporary problem (which has happened before).


----------



## serotoninsid (7 Apr 2012)

gipimann said:


> I've just dialled it now and it appears to be working - there may have been a temporary problem (which has happened before).



Yes, looks like it must have been down alright.  Tried again just now and worked.  Just wasn't sure as this is the first time I've used them.  I hope this isn't the norm!


----------

